# buying from overseas



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

hi guys
just like to hear from anyone out there who has bought a sounder from http://www.fishfinder-store.com. i ordered a sounder from there about six weeks ago,had the money debited from my account 0.3 of a second later and recieved an email confirming my order.Problem being as to date i still have no sounder despite sending numerous unanswered emails regading my order and delivery date

should i be

a. concerned
b.alert but not alarmed
c :evil:
d booking a flight with my trusty baseball bat to have a deep and meaningful conversation with these yanks about the whereabouts of my damn sounder
e..(readers suggestions)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate my theory with shopping online is to never buy anything unless the site allows me to use PayPal to pay for it. I have been burnt in the past but it was with a Aussie. A bloody Queenslander no less. I hope you end up getting your sounder, they often use sea freight when sending stuff from the US and it can take up to 10 weeks.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Reel em in,

Looking at the yahoo shopping page (they seem to have some affilation) there is a fairly poor response from customers using fish-finder store.

My gut feeling is that this company holds no stock. 
Therefore once they have your order, they place an order with the supplier, and once they recieve the stock it would be forwarded on.
Assuming the supplier is in stock this would delay the process: If the supplier is out of stock it could be delayed some time.

http://shopping.yahoo.com/stores/mi...zNTAxMzc5BHNlYwNtZXJjaHJldmlldw--?mid=1013152

Good luck - Let us know how it goes as there price and range are great.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it..........it can take a very long time, and customs no doubt would hold it up too!

Some places have very poor customer feedback.

I always have faith with OS shipping, it will come.

Ashley


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

I tend to agree with Ash, it'll probably turn up....sometime :roll: .
I've ordered things before and waited 8-10 weeks then pestered the seller until they finally sent a replacement, then soon after what I believe is the replacement arrives the original parcel turns up!.
Of course it wouldn't be worth the postage to return it so ... :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with Ash , i order heaps of stuff [not related to fishing] overseas, and have not been burnt yet , even though it often takes about 12 weeks to get the goods , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hey Ash are you still riding around on your kayak sitting on top of the car he he he he , i like to see dat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bigbazoo said:


> I agree with Ash , i order heaps of stuff [not related to fishing] overseas, and have not been burnt yet , even though it often takes about 12 weeks to get the goods , ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hey Ash are you still riding around on your kayak sitting on top of the car he he he he , i like to see dat :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: still trying to work out the logistics for that! one day! the guys from mythbusters have not got back to me about setting up the remote control for the car though. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I ordered some stuff from the US

first time was some rudder pedals/footbraces from Duckworks. Took about 6 weeks.

I ordered some stuff (lures & reels ) from Cabelas about 3 weeks ago. My gut feeling is that Cabelas are fairdinkum and am pretty confident.

good luck mate. Keep us all posted as to how you get on.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

hairymick said:


> I ordered some stuff from the US
> 
> first time was some rudder pedals/footbraces from Duckworks. Took about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Mick, Cabelas are no problem at all. they've filled a number of orders for me. Surface post can take about 10 weeks though. Got an Attwood downrigger from them the other day - with USD35 for air freight it still cost less than the Sydney collective paid for their Scotty's, and it included the weight. Unfortunately the missus has hidden it till Christmas


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Arrived home today to find my order from bass pro has arrived-only ordered last thursday and they are great to deal with-will let u know if i ever get my hands on the fishfinder though


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Dave.

They've got some smicko looking HB lures. I reckon I got about $200,oo bucks worth to buy in Aus for about $60.00 US including shipping. Cant wait to try them out. Also got a couple of Pflueger reels dirt cheap.


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

hi guys
finally got my sounder today-ordered on the 11th of october and arrives on the 4th of december.My greatest concern with these guys was absolutely no feedback to any of my thousand emails-anyway im off to drill a few holes in the yak..........


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I have to ask...what happens if you have any problems with this sounder?
Post it back..........................................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......

How long will a resolution take?

Personally I prefer to buy locally for as much as possible. I know the cheaper prices are tempting but I dont think its worth it in the long run.

Anyhoo....not much goes wrong with sounders so its probably a moot point.

Cheers,
Jake


----------

